# feeling drugged after eating. Anyone?



## Jhouston (Nov 9, 2003)

Anyone here have this effect after eating? It is more than "brain fog" I think. Joann


----------



## selenae25 (Apr 4, 2004)

That happens to me too.


----------



## britchick (Oct 2, 2003)

I have the opposite...I feel terrible if I dont eat and then have a big burst of energy afterwards....I do feel drugged and spaced out if I eat a whole load of carbohydrate though!!


----------



## B.Walker (Oct 27, 2004)

I feel eaxctly like that. Is this a problem that you can get with IBS then? I am always exhausted(only 25). Most days I have to have a nap for a couple of hours. If I am working all day and this is not possible I am shattered by the end of the day.Does anyone have any advice on this? Do you take any medication?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

How many carbs to you eat in a meal.While Hypoglycemia was the over-diagnosed fad awhile ago, it is a real thing and some people do get a crash due to releasing too much insulin when they eat.The other things to be checked for are sleep disorders, fibromyalgia and chronic fatigue syndrome as well as thyroid issues.I wouldn't chalk it up to IBS, because it may be something else. Poor sleep is reported by a lot of IBSers and that alone can make you crash out during the day.After lunch there is a dip in alertness that EVERYONE has to one degree or another (whether you eat or not as it so happens) so that can be part of this as well. The Dip is much harder to work through if you do not have adequate sleep at night.K.


----------

